# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Goals for my Pegasus

## doobie

Here are my goals:
   Crack the root password.
   Add some monitoring tools to decode how to interface with the cape board
   Work to enable marlin control software with the printer.
   Maybe throw my 'scope on the interfaces.
   This would allow me/us to reuse the hardware as is...maybe just swap out the beaglebone black....

I may as a side try to use some off the shelf 3d printer hardware.  I have a one-up from some other also defunct company that I might try to use that controller in my Pegasus.

----------


## doobie

Here's a link that might be useful: http://www.buildyourownsla.com/forum...pic.php?t=1726

----------


## chooch

I second your goals. Great find on the lasershark! just looked at the Pegasus galvo drivers and they appear to be the same boards.

My goals are to really improve the printer, get it to where it should have been to begin with and then offer other owners the upgrades.

We should indeed own it, as we bought it and FSL3D has dropped the ball, so root access is important. You can't even sell the printer without a license transfer fee, so if we can open it up make our own control software, FSL3D will have no control over it.

Mechanical and design fixes I've already started:

I inverted my Z-axis as my printer was older and came with the motor down low and would impede the vat from tilting.  Looking at a possible ball screw upgrade if we can control stepping.

I have investigated getting a better aluminized glass first surface to increase reflectivity.

I've started designing and ordering parts for a new ball joint build head for fast single point leveling.

I've also investigated and found a suitable acrylic with the proper wavelength blocking properties for a new door.

I have a company 5 minutes away from me that I've worked with before that can make a new attractive case or I may do an aluminum extrusion based case.

I'll be incorporating a new power switch that should have came with the printer originally.

I've been looking into and working out a new PDMS-less vat that will be much better than the $250 piece 'o' junk that FSL3D offers.

Also, pending more access to the firmware/software heated resin tank, PDMS wiper if the upgraded non-pdms vat doesn't work out.

----------


## Braddock

I'm keen to see what you guys come up with. The official FSL forum is a wasteland, so I'll keep an eye on this one.

----------


## chooch

So, I've been playing around with one-point build plate leveling concepts on and off for a few months and they appear to work. I'm really excited for the latest revision.

My first attempt works and is quick to level. However, it doesn't lock on axis very well, so I get undesired yaw spinning. Also had increased Z-axis footprint which isn't desirable and you couldn't quick release the plate off the build arm. 



The second revision I was still searching for a cheap option with little to no manufacturing on my part, but it didn't work out. This has the same z-axis footprint as the original build plate and quick releases off the arm, but still yaw spins on axis.



Which brings me to the third revision, that I need to test out (update: tested). This should lock on axis, have the same or less Z-axis footprint and quick release from the build arm.



Still looking at options for the actual build plate itself. Really depends how complex I want to get, drawing from Form 2's feature rich build plate or just making a stiffer flat metal plate. I can tell you one thing, it won't be aluminum and it will be precision ground to tight tolerances.

Pictures don't appear to be uploading  :Frown:   Once I have more I'll attempt to host them somewhere. (update: pictures added!)

----------


## chooch

Updated my last post with pictures.

I'm happy to report my third revision works! levels the build plate very quickly and no more on axis spinning. It locks in place quite well.

It just needs a little more refining now, like a quick release build head lever. Sort of like the Formlabs printers.

----------


## fred_dot_u

I understand there are items known as cast aluminum tooling plates which are what I would consider to be reasonably priced:

https://www.midweststeelsupply.com/store/castaluminumplateatp5





Aluminum Cast Tool & Jig (ATP 5) plate  is vertical cast, stress-relieved, machined plate providing sound  dimensional stability with minimal or no distortion even after extensive  machining operations. Cast Aluminum Plates have a precision machined  surface for superior flatness and thickness tolerance and are protected  with PVC plastic on both sides. Cast Aluminum Plate typically has a  surface finish of 25 RMS or better. ATP 5 has a tensile strength of  41KSI a Hardness of 70HB and a Yield Strength of 18 KSI.

I did a quick search on the meaning of 25 RMS and didn't get useful information to my alleged mind. Other 3d printer forums have referenced this particular item as being a good choice for a print bed due to the flatness inherent in the product.

I tossed in figures of 8" x 10" x 3/8" thick and got a price back of US$14.28. Would such a product meet your requirements?

Also, would you be making available your work to other Pegasus owners? I have a 3d printer, a mini-mill and other tools and may be capable of constructing one for my Pegasus.

----------


## chooch

> I tossed in figures of 8" x 10" x 3/8" thick and got a price back of US$14.28. Would such a product meet your requirements?
> 
> Also, would you be making available your work to other Pegasus owners? I have a 3d printer, a mini-mill and other tools and may be capable of constructing one for my Pegasus.


That may be a viable option, thanks! That's way cheaper than the precision ground stainless steel I've been looking at. 

Yes, I plan on making all this available to other owners.

----------


## doobie

https://beagleboard.org/blog/2016-09...lack-wireless/ 

I wonder how well this will work?  I'm going to ponder picking one up if I get my controller software working.

----------


## fred_dot_u

That's a slick looking board, especially with the wireless built in. Isn't the PT equipped with an "ordinary" BeagleBone?

----------


## doobie

It is a BB Black.  That board is a BB Black w Wifi, but no ethernet.

----------

